# Moving to Sharjah



## AmeenaR (May 22, 2015)

Hello,

I was looking for apartments and they seem quite costly. Does anyone know any good communities that I can find a nice studio or 1 bedroom? 

Also, why do the apartments not have fridges and stoves? 

Is there anywhere that I can get good affordable furniture for my apartment as well?

I will most likely need an apartment by September?


----------



## UK expat (Jun 14, 2015)

I am moving to Sharjah too - of you got there already please share your experience regarding traffic and accommodation
thanks


----------

